

Bitinstant Has Shut Down (For Now At Least) - downandout
https://www.bitinstant.com/

======
kclay
This must be the first time their team has done any professional work. You
don't just shutdown your site in the middle of a craze, you see what happened
to mtgox. These guys are way over their heads.

